# Pen Turning videos



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

While snooping around on another forum, I ran up on a nice video session on pen turning done by Stu's Shed. Stu is a great woodworker from OZ and has made a lot of videos on various subjects. His accent is about as difficult to understand as Harrysin, but never the less just as interesting to learn from 

The video is in 2 parts

Episode 50a Preparing and Turning a Wooden Pen « Stu’s Shed

Episode 50b Finishing and Assembling a Pen « Stu’s Shed

Enjoy!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great video's Bob. Harry should enjoy these.


----------

